# Review - Tex Field Bands



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I ordered some Tex Field Bands last autumn and finally got a chance to shoot them outdoors. They shoot quite hard and were a bit much for my 28' indoor range. With .44cal lead they quickly smashed up a hanging plastic golfball.

Tex stated that the Field Bands measure 11/16" x 7/16" x 10 1/2" (.030" double bands) but he sometimes adjusts the measurements slightly according to material thickness.. My measurements for the bands were about 1/32" more in width. The band assembly comes with a 1" x 2 3/4" x .075" formed pouch. The pouch pocket will work well with 3/8" to 5/8" ammo. With an 8" band length and my 32" draw length the draw weight was measured at 14 1/2 pounds.

This afternoon I tried the Field Bands at 20-40 yards. For comparison I had a set of 3/4" straight cut .030" Hygenic flats on a similar frame. With my 32" draw and an 8" length, the Field Bands toss a 3/8" steel ball at 217 fps. The 3/4" straights shoot 192fps. The 25fps difference might not seem like much but it's a big difference when shooting at 40 yards. Using a 3" width frame I can anchor on my ear lobe for 40 yard shots. I made many more hits than misses on a 10" metal disc. With the lighter staright cut bands I had to anchor under my lobe and the loopy trajectory made hits more difficult. The flatter trajectory with the Field Bands was very obvious and beneficial.

The life with the Field Bands wasn't bad at all, considering the power. I shot them a bunch indoors with .44cal lead and also checked velocity with various other ammo. Today I must have put another couple hundred shots through them before they broke. The .44 lead at 180fps is well suited for the bands but I mainly used 3/8" steel for flat shooting out to 40 yards. This lighter ammo will shorten band life but the distance was fun! I didn't do a shot count but I'll guess somewhere around 350. They broke right at the pouch so I can still tie them again.

*3/4" x 8" Tex Bands (Hygenic) *

.375 Steel (56 grains) - 192 fps

.44 Lead (133 grains) - 143 fps

Draw weight @32" = 9 1/2 lbs

*11/16" x 7/16" x 8" Tex Field Bands - doubles (Hygenic)*

.375 Steel (56 grains) - 217 fps

.44 Lead (133 grains) - 180 fps

Draw weight @32" = 14 1/2 lbs

Cheers,

Northerner


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for the test! -- Tex


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

After the Tex Field Bands broke I re-tied them at the pouch and adjusted the length to 7". They now measure 11/16" x 1/2" x 7". Velocity with 3/8" steel at 32" clocked at *241 fps*. The .44cal lead did 192fps. The .44s hit hard!

Cheers,

Northerner


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

The Tex Field Bands set at 7" shoot flat enough for 40 yard plinking. With my 3" traditional frame I can anchor on my ear lobe and connect at 40 yards. For 20 yards I anchor right around the center of the ear (top of ear hole). This is my first attempt at making a video of any type. Hopefully this works on the forum. All I have is a Canon Elph100 camera so I can't zoom.

20 yards






40 yards


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Now that is some very good shooting!!!! And you did a nice job on the videos. Keep 'em coming!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Pretty good shooting there bud. Id be happy hitting the catch box at 40 yards.


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Is that snow on the ground to the right? If so about how cold was it? I designed my band sets for hunting in cold weather, but I don't get much of a chance here lately. -- Tex


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice shooting Northerner! Wow


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Is that snow on the ground to the right? If so about how cold was it? I designed my band sets for hunting in cold weather, but I don't get much of a chance here lately. -- Tex


Hi Tex,

It was about 68F that day. The white stuff on the right was plastic wrap or old bed sheets. All that stuff on the right is junk. Unfortunately, the area where I often shoot is a bumping ground for lazy people who have no consideration for the beautiful land.

Cheers,

Northerner


----------

